# Abu Garcia REVO SC is $79.99 at Cabelas



## micropterus (Aug 13, 2007)

That's a killer price. For the life of me, I can't figure out the difference between the SX and SC (except that the SC is red and is obviously a Cabelas special item).

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20166-cat20331&id=0042976121669a&navCount=1&podId=0042976&parentId=cat20331&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IH&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20331&hasJS=true


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 9, 2007)

Apparently, it doesn't come in a left-hand version.


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 9, 2007)

Showing up as $129.99 for me, how did you get to that price?


----------



## Jim (Nov 9, 2007)

His Post was from Aug 13, 2007. Sale over I assume.


----------



## micropterus (Nov 9, 2007)

Yep, sale's been over for some time. 

If it's any consolation, $129.99 is still a good price. The SC has 2 fewer bearings than the SX (149.99), but there is no difference in performance. If it weren't for the color, I wouldn't know whch one I was fishing with.


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 9, 2007)

Woops! I assumed it was a fresh post. I must have missed it the first time around.


----------

